# Very best white wine kit



## Goodfella (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey everybody,


I have my very first wine going right now. I have a thread on the MM page. I am having so much fun with it, I think I am ready to start a white.


I need suggestions....


What is the VERY BEST kit for a white wine?


Suggestions please


----------



## Wade E (Jun 23, 2009)

I did the MM all juice Riesling and it came out great, the cleanest white wine Ive ever had.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 23, 2009)

Would be hard to say "best" there are several very good ones. The WE Symphony is one we all like here.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 24, 2009)

Do a Guertz !!
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDet.asp?PartNumber=3110


----------



## vcasey (Jun 24, 2009)

The very best white to make is what ever you like to drink.




From the smaller kits to the larger kits I have yet to be disappointed in any white kit I've made. Another option is the blush kits - very nice for summer drinking. CC White Shiraz is a hit around here this year as well as the Pacific Quartet (but that was a limited edition, unfortunately). 
VC


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 24, 2009)

Goodfella, whatever white wine that is your favorite is probably the "best" white wine for you, IMHO. George has some wonderful whites.


----------



## cpfan (Jun 24, 2009)

Good answer Waldo. I'll even suggest the Ken Ridge Showcase German Gewurztraminer. We love it.


Steve


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 24, 2009)

Cool.... Looking good everybody. I ask for other opinions because, I will most likely share more then I drink. 


What about adding a few strawberries? Is that a bad combo


Hey Waldo..... Would you use any oak? Or change this kit at all?


----------



## cpfan (Jun 24, 2009)

Oak and gewurztraminer. YUCCCCH!!!!!! (at least in my opinion.)


Strawberries and gewurztraminer. Sounds interesting. Probably not going to try it myself though


Steve


----------



## Wade E (Jun 24, 2009)

As far as oak goes it depends on what you pick, oak goes well with Chard. but not Gewurtz.


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 24, 2009)

What do you think about the Gewurtz Wade?


----------



## Waldo (Jun 24, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> Cool.... Looking good everybody. I ask for other opinions because, I will most likely share more then I drink.
> 
> 
> What about adding a few strawberries? Is that a bad combo
> ...












I would not add oak or anything else to this one Goodfella...


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 24, 2009)

You got it!!!


I will take your advise on this one Waldo. I am going to order the kit tomorrow.


Thanks


----------



## Waldo (Jun 25, 2009)

I believe you are going to be more than well pleased with it Goodfella. Be kind to it during primary..you know..coddle it , sing to it, tell it how much you love it and how it is going to grow up to be a beautiful wine . Don't worry about what people think either when they see you snuggled up next to your primary, giving it a hugg and caressing it


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 25, 2009)

HAHA.... I would, but I am worried it might lead to more!!! HAHA


How does the wine expert compare to MM?


----------



## Waldo (Jun 26, 2009)

Would have to let George or someone else who has tried the MM answer that one


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 26, 2009)

Check it out Waldo....


I talked to George today. I am going to try the MM kit. I will let you know how it looks.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 26, 2009)

Hope it turns out fantastic for you


----------



## RickC (Jun 29, 2009)

Goodfella,
My experience is still minimal but I have madea MM AJ Sav Blanc and a WE Yakima Valley Pinot Gris. Sampled both recently and even though both are still young (around 5 months) they are both turning out very well. We prefer dry whites and both of these are very clean and flavorful. I recommend them.


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Rick. I will give one of those a shot down the road. But I just got my Gewurtz left on the porch from fed ex!!!! YEEEAAAAHHHH


----------

